
Wushu Watch: Ki, Chi and Everything Between - dethstar
http://fightland.vice.com/blog/wushu-watch-ki-chi-and-everything-between
======
S_Daedalus
That was quite an interesting read, and something I've been reading about for
a while since the internet has shown what Akido has often become. I think it's
nice that people have a good time in a kind of active, spiritual endeavor, but
like the author of the article I wish they'd cut the bullshit. It's OK to be a
martial artist who never intends to fight anyone; you may not be taking
martial arts for that purpose. It's not OK to be a teacher who tells them that
their meditation and stretching is going to make them deadly hand-to-hand
combatants though.

